# Filter not flowing...HELP!



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

I have an Aquaclear filter on my tank which is relatively new, maybe only a couple months old. it has been working perfectly up until recently where i noticed that it doesnt flow strong like it used to. now it just trickles. i disconnected the motor and cleaned out the propellor and got the gunk out, reassembled it, and still just trickles. its sucking water in but not strong enough??? any ideas?


----------



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

Nevermind i'm an idiot! I forgot to unclog the intake tube!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Doh!! Live and learn  Glad you solved the mystery.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Must have been REALLY clogged!

Glad you figured it out.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol...at least you figured it out


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Louie, I've got an Aqua Clear 70 Power Filter on my 55 gallon Barb tank, and I've had mine do the same thing...even though the suction tube wasn't plugged (LOL), and it turned out where the suction tube "meets" that "flow adjustment orifice" in the bottom of the suction sump, the tube was completely moved "away" from that orifice and flow was dramatically slower. Moved it back into place and everything was cool. Got a question for you...Does your filter overflow around where the suction tube goes into the filter? Mine does continually...must mean the pump does a higher volume than the filtration system can put through? Idk? :-?


----------



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah berk i figured the same. my tank is NEVER cloudy so i assume its doing its job. turns out the reason why it got clogged was because i have a snail problem in my tank and so many of them made their way into the suction tube that they actually clogged the little slits that the water comes in! that made all the gunk build up at the same area and with the two things put together, it was like a wall that wouldnt let any water through...i cleaned it all out and took about 500 snails out of the tank this weekend so my system is running at 100%.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Maybe a prefilter sponge over the intake would help keep snails and gunk out of the assembly and intake tube. Might have to clean the sponge each week but it would I think help keep filter running at closer to potential.
I clean the impeller assembly and rinse out filter material once each week in the six tanks I currently have.When water clarity becomes slightly clouded,, I know its the filter that needs serviced.


----------



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

i thought about rinsing out the filter because i have an abundance of tiny snails in the actual sponge but ive heard that the beneficial bacteria live in the filter and it is bad for the health status of the tank so you wouldnt want to do that


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Pre filter sponge goes over the uptake tube and would not affect the sponge inside your filter. The sponge inside the filter can and should be swished around in old aquarium water that you take out during water changes and stuck back in the filter. You shouldn't clean the filter material in anything but old aquarium water. Tapwater may contain chllorine which WILL kill the good bacteria with repeated cleaning in tapwater.


----------



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

so ur saying to squish it out in the old dirty water that has all the fish waste in it?? or do it when i only change the water without vac'ing the gravel with all the wastes coming out? or it doesnt matter?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Either or, really doesn't matter. What DOES matter is that it is done regularly and that you don't use tapwater to clean it.


----------



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks i was unsure of that whole procedure


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Tube length*

Since we are on the subject of intake Tubes..... here is a question for the more 
experienced ones....
different tanks are taller than others.. so the intake will not rest the same distance in 
the water? 
whats the optimal distance in the water for the intake tube ?

On my MARINE LAND 350 and 400's I can Cut the tube to what ever length I want.

so WHATS THE BEST LENGTH? 

half way in the tank?
more than half way?
or the closer to the bottom you can get it?

thanks 
Ron


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*I forgot!!!*

I was interrupted as I was typing my question ( THE WIFE )
I forgot to click the button at the bottom about wanting to subscribe to 
this thread.. so I can hit the button now LOL

Ron


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

if only using a HOB filter about mid way down the tank is good that way you are not re-up-taking the clean water and you still get a lot of the waist on the way down.. personally i like to use one that almost touches the bottom on one side of the tank and use a submersible on the other side of the tank (i build my own and they stand about 3.5 inches tall) that keeps the tanks crystal clear and has all the bio you will need so when changing one filter your other maintains quite nicely


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I try and draw water from both the middle and the bottom with the use of two filters. I use the Emperor filters on nearly all tanks and place one on each end. I also use powerheads to provide current which helps keep debri or waste from becoming lodged anywhere., Course not all fish appreciate current that is too strong ,but i have found that most fish don't mind a moderate current and some absolutely do better with it (ie) loaches,plecos,catfish.and cichlids of all kinds.


----------



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

im thinking of adding a second filter to my system...like i said i have an aquaclear 110 on the 75 gallon tank already. would it be pointless to add it? i was told the 110 was sufficient. also what are powerheads and how to you introduce them to the system and what are they for?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

power heads are small pumps that draw water and push it out from a different point on the unit they create current and if utilized can be part of a filtration system.. if you search DIY filter systems you will see a lot in use this way.. most people just set them in the tank and adjust the flow to keep things moving in the tank and as 1077 stated most fish enjoy the current....


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Aquaclear 110s are excellent filters, I actually run 2 on my 75 goldfish tank. I would suggest running a back-up filter in addition to the 110 on the 75 gallon, or at least purchasing an extra filter because you never know when you will need it. Also, a powerhead would be beneficial if you only run one filter to help circulate water to and from the other side of the tank.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

On my 75 gallon I use 2 filters Emperor 400 and the 350 both use the same size cartridges one provides more of a steady stream of water coming out than the other does.. The emperor moves less water top side than the 350 but they work for me.. I do like the idea of one inlet pipe being shorter than the other
I will be utilizing that idea myself.. next tank maintenance I already have it on my schedule...


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

The powerheads on my tanks are used in conjunction with an undergravel filter. Rather than an "air" powered filter suction for drawing the water through the bottom filter, you can increase the flow rate by using the powerheads as a "pump." You can put a great deal more water through the undergravel filtration system, thereby increasing the bio filter's effectiveness. Works great for me! BTW, the undergravel filter is used in tandem with an HOB powerfilter.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Speaking of underground filters...
If they work GREAT...... ( and NO DISRESPECT..)
why is there more people NOT USING them?
I dont even see ads for them any more !!!

So is there a any pros or cons on underground filtration systems?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well it mostly depends on experience.. personally i don't use them at all the last time i did not only was it a pain to clean out, but when my fish got sick or had a parasite after treatment the under gravel would harbor the nasty little buggers until you went to clean and then release it all back into the tank.. very frustrating and expensive... after a few months frustration i learned my lesson and now my fish are very very healthy and the tank gets much cleaner with out it... others have had good experiences with them and i will let them speak for themselves...it really is a matter of preference...


----------



## shaynaglover (Oct 28, 2009)

Question.... I have an Aqua Clear 20 on my fish tank and lately it has totally been stopping. Sometimes it stops while Im asleep and I dont know until morning or while Im at work and it stops pumping for like 7 hours. When ever I find that it has stopped working I have to totally take it off my tank, empty it out, put it back on, reprimp it and then kind of lift it a bit off my tank and then finally it starts running again... anybody have this problem or should I just go out and buy a new one?


----------



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

i had an old filter that came used with an entire tank set up that started doing that on me. the motor would be blazing hot and sound like it was running but wasnt working. i would clean it out, take out the propeller and clean out the motor of gunk and nothing would change so i just went out and bought a new filter. maybe u just need a new motor but i didnt try that i just went and got a new one...sorry if i dont help lol


----------



## shaynaglover (Oct 28, 2009)

LOUIE ACES said:


> i had an old filter that came used with an entire tank set up that started doing that on me. the motor would be blazing hot and sound like it was running but wasnt working. i would clean it out, take out the propeller and clean out the motor of gunk and nothing would change so i just went out and bought a new filter. maybe u just need a new motor but i didnt try that i just went and got a new one...sorry if i dont help lol



No it helps me.... my filter came with my entire tank set up as well and it was doing the same thing, the heating up, not running. I would clean it out and everything put it on, it would work for a day or so.... and then continue to not work.... so I did go out and buy a new filter but I put the old filter on my fry tank as a second filter and it has not stopped working.... it works amazing like it's brand new... so I have no idea what the heck is wrong with it lmao


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

The undergravel filtering systems used in my tanks is primarily for bio-filtration, water movement, and aeration. They have kept my water clear, now along with the HOB filter, for 40 years. Yeah...old school...can't help it. I've never had the "waste" under the filter give me any grief. Clean it out every third gravel vacuuming and I've been ok. Have heard that when the gravel is over a couple inches deep it's easier for the harmful bacteria to "hide" and create trouble. So in recent years I've "thinned" out the gravel a little, and have cruised without incident. Oh, too, I use powerheads to increase through put.


----------

